# DIY Brine Shirmp Cone?



## ttmmm2001 (Apr 6, 2007)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to build a professional type brine shrimp hatching cone?

I have used soda bottles and water bottles and some eggs do hatch, but alot settle on the bottom and sides and are ruined, even with an air stone in the bottom of the bottle. 

It is also a pain to suck start the siphon hose to fish them out. 

I have seen lots of pro style brine shrimp hatching cones, but they run about $30 for the cheap ones, and $100 for more expensive!

http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/6057

If i could build something myself id like to try and save the money. 

I have tried to find a plastic cone at craft stores and pet supply shops but cant find anything. 

I thought maybe a large funnel, or maybe just a strait tube might work, but i need some ideas. 

This picture gives you the basic ideas of how it is supposed to work.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Moved to DIY section for you.


----------



## Dr Joe (Aug 30, 2007)

Have you made one yet?

Why not make it four sided like the one in the link...used glass some silicone and a spigot valve (cheapest), wood frame..done.

Why are you wanting a commercial grade hatcher for cheap?

Dr Joe

.


----------



## mickmac247 (Oct 27, 2006)

*hatching BBS*

http://webrbiz.com/angelfish/amh.html
Hope this gives some ideas and lots of different ideas. Some wacky but they all work. Ther are 3 pages of pics which help me alot. These folks have tried many that didnt work so the ones you see have been tested. Have a wonderfull holiday Mick


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Personnally, I use sun tea jars. All of shells sink to the bottom when the air is shut off and I just push on the dispenser and magic, brineys for the fish. I catch the water and return it to the jar. I keep 6 jars going constantly. I've been doing this for so long that I can't say how long it's been a part of my fish keeping. Long time.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

You can also use 2 2 liter bottles to make a hatchery. Mine works pretty well. All I had to do was drill a hole in the cap and hook up an airline with a valve. Then you can close the valve after they hatch, and hold in over the aquarium, and open the valve, and all the BBS come out. (The second bottle is used as a stand.) I don't know if that helps. (I don't have the plans with me.)


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

It was mentioned that soda bottles have been used before.

I'd spend the $30 on a unit. Buying clear acrylic could set you back that much alone. You could build one on the cheap using 4" plumbing parts but you wouldn't be able to see what was going on.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh, sorry. lol. I didn't see that.


----------

